# Natural Wonders



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just ran across a blog post about Tolantongo in Hidalgo State, a natural water wonderland that's been enhanced with lodging and a restaurant. It's incredibly beautiful, akin to places like Agua Azul in Chiapas and Semuc Champey in Guatemala. Everyone knows how beautiful Mexico's coastline can be, are there other places in the interior that are "must see" for their beauty and uniqueness? The Copper Canyon region comes to mind.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We have been to Tolantongo twice in the last 5 years. We think it's among the top natural wonders of Mexico. Purists might be bothered by the development of tourist facilities, but in our opinion, most of it has been done tastefully. Photos of our last visit.

Another natural wonder that comes to mind is Cañon El Sumidero, Chiapas. Barrancas de Cobre. Volcanes Popocatépetl and Ixtaccíhuatl. You could compile a long lists.

We think that the mountain backdrop where we live in Michoacán is beautiful, especially after a summer's rain, although maybe not in the spectacular category.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The phtos of Tolantongo make the fall look very "managed", looks like a fun water park, is it what it is?
Agua Azul is a magnificent wild beautiful waterfall , unfortunately the natural beauty of its banks has been ruined by the ejido that is managing the land. It is an incredible shame that the ejido is letting all these crappy tourists post so close to it, it sure destroys the charm of it. 
Places like Misol - Ha, Las Nubes, el Chiflón , the lakes of Montebello and many other sites that have been left in their natural state are much more to my liking.

Not all sites are of equal beauty but there are many incredibly beautiful places in Mexico, the cenotes in Yucatan are wonderful so is Laguna Bacalar, The mountains around Cuetzalan , Puebla are breathtaking, Orizaba and many other volcanos are splendid, there are so many beautiful places that it is hard to think of them all and as Anonimo says many places are not spectacular but still very beautiful.

I bet there are hundred of not well know wonderful spots in each of the posters state. Anyone want to start?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

vantexan said:


> Just ran across a blog post about Tolantongo in Hidalgo State, a natural water wonderland that's been enhanced with lodging and a restaurant. It's incredibly beautiful, akin to places like Agua Azul in Chiapas and Semuc Champey in Guatemala. Everyone knows how beautiful Mexico's coastline can be, are there other places in the interior that are "must see" for their beauty and uniqueness? The Copper Canyon region comes to mind.


I can definitely second your mention of the Copper Canyon. I took the economy class train from Ciudad Chihuahua in December, 2003. It goes right through the canyon complex itself all the way to Los Mochis. The scenery was fascinating after the first hour on this westbound train all the way. The stop at Divisadero was probably the highlight of the trip because of the observation post where you can look down into Baranca Del Cobra (Copper Canyon), which is 5,700 feet deep, deeper than the Grand Canyon. 

On the way back the luxury class train was a bit different in that it had a dining car and the seats were marginally more comfortable. The luxury car also does not stop to pick people waiting at shelters beside the tracks for a ride as does the economy train. At the time the economy class ticket was 239 pesos and the luxury class ticket was 300 pesos. My bet is that both class tickets are still quite inexpensive. All and all, the economy class was probably more interesting. Food was available in the form of soups and pre-made sandwiches. 

The great thing about the train for photographers is that passengers are (were, at least) allowed to stand between the cars and shoot as long as desired. I probably only spent 10 minutes in my seat during the 10 hours of daylight available. The train passes through over 100 tunnels along the way, and, once again, the scenery is remarkable, both for the natural views and the small farms and homes along the way. There are several small towns in the bottom of the canyons, and next time I will definitely make time to stay 1-2 nights in Creel. 

I did the whole trip from El Paso for under $400 just to prove it could be done for an article. A $1,200 budget would make the trip a lot nicer. In order to do it, I had to stay in small hotels with no hot water in both Chihuahua and Los Mochis, and it wasn't possible to pay for side trips into the settlements on the canyon floor. Still, it was well worth the effort, and I would love to go again once I get settled into my new home in Mexico (wherever that may be).


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anonimo said:


> We have been to Tolantongo twice in the last 5 years. We think it's among the top natural wonders of Mexico. Purists might be bothered by the development of tourist facilities, but in our opinion, most of it has been done tastefully. Photos of our last visit.
> 
> Another natural wonder that comes to mind is Cañon El Sumidero, Chiapas. Barrancas de Cobre. Volcanes Popocatépetl and Ixtaccíhuatl. You could compile a long lists.
> 
> We think that the mountain backdrop where we live in Michoacán is beautiful, especially after a summer's rain, although maybe not in the spectacular category.


Great pictures thanks!

I tried to go once but got discouraged by the dirt, should I say talcum road?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> We have been to Tolantongo twice in the last 5 years. We think it's among the top natural wonders of Mexico. Purists might be bothered by the development of tourist facilities, but in our opinion, most of it has been done tastefully. Photos of our last visit.
> 
> Another natural wonder that comes to mind is Cañon El Sumidero, Chiapas. Barrancas de Cobre. Volcanes Popocatépetl and Ixtaccíhuatl. You could compile a long lists.
> 
> We think that the mountain backdrop where we live in Michoacán is beautiful, especially after a summer's rain, although maybe not in the spectacular category.


It was your blog I ran across on another forum while researching "Pueblos Magicos". Your descriptions are excellent, especially enjoyed the food descriptions! From reading further found that Tolantongo was a local secret until 1975 when word got out in a magazine article. The locals chose to make the most of it and the results look like a place my wife and I would love to visit.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I can definitely second your mention of the Copper Canyon. I took the economy class train from Ciudad Chihuahua in December, 2003. It goes right through the canyon complex itself all the way to Los Mochis. The scenery was fascinating after the first hour on this westbound train all the way. The stop at Divisadero was probably the highlight of the trip because of the observation post where you can look down into Baranca Del Cobra (Copper Canyon), which is 5,700 feet deep, deeper than the Grand Canyon.
> 
> On the way back the luxury class train was a bit different in that it had a dining car and the seats were marginally more comfortable. The luxury car also does not stop to pick people waiting at shelters beside the tracks for a ride as does the economy train. At the time the economy class ticket was 239 pesos and the luxury class ticket was 300 pesos. My bet is that both class tickets are still quite inexpensive. All and all, the economy class was probably more interesting. Food was available in the form of soups and pre-made sandwiches.
> 
> ...


That's a trip we hope to take some day. One of the great travel writers of all time, Joe Cummings, wrote the Moon Northern Mexico Guide which was a major influence on my wanting to move to Mexico. Reading about the Copper Canyon area made me want to move to Chihuahua.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> The phtos of Tolantongo make the fall look very "managed", looks like a fun water park, is it what it is?
> Agua Azul is a magnificent wild beautiful waterfall , unfortunately the natural beauty of its banks has been ruined by the ejido that is managing the land. It is an incredible shame that the ejido is letting all these crappy tourists post so close to it, it sure destroys the charm of it.
> Places like Misol - Ha, Las Nubes, el Chiflón , the lakes of Montebello and many other sites that have been left in their natural state are much more to my liking.
> 
> ...


That's the thing, there are so many beautiful places I look for words like "breathtaking" to get ideas for future trips! Have read great things about Cuetzalan, but such a place surrounded by breathtaking mountains moves it way up on the priority list. Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't forget the Michoacan coast. I've driven it in both directions and it's some of the prettiest country I've seen


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Any place on the coast you recommend staying at?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Caleta de Campos on south end and San Juan de Alima on the north end are the most civilized. Also stayed in Playa Azul near Lazaro which has a number of hotels but beach is not as pretty. Others are beautiful but more primitive. 


Michoacan Coast

Playa Azul

Playa La Ticla


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> The phtos of Tolantongo make the fall look very "managed", looks like a fun water park, is it what it is?
> Agua Azul is a magnificent wild beautiful waterfall , unfortunately the natural beauty of its banks has been ruined by the ejido that is managing the land. It is an incredible shame that the ejido is letting all these crappy tourists post so close to it, it sure destroys the charm of it.
> Places like Misol - Ha, Las Nubes, el Chiflón , the lakes of Montebello and many other sites that have been left in their natural state are much more to my liking.
> 
> ...


If you didn't read it already, a unique feature of Tolantongo is the river comes out of the mountain there, and is warm due to underground volcanic activity. The water is highly mineralized, which gives it the aquamarine color. The falls in the shallow cave is natural too.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Now you are talking warm water!! the color of the water is pretty typical of what the rivers in the jungle in Chiapas look like during the dry season, it is beautiful. But warm on top of it, now I have to go..


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> I tried to go once but got discouraged by the dirt, should I say talcum road?


It's dusty, but it's worth it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

How long do you have to drive on the dirt road?


----------



## gwizzzzz (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pictures

Thx Gwizzzz


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

citlali said:


> How long do you have to drive on the dirt road?


Maybe 20 to 30 minutes, depending on how you feel about hairpin curves over precipices. It always seems less scary, coming up.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

citlali said:


> Now you are talking warm water!! the color of the water is pretty typical of what the rivers in the jungle in Chiapas look like during the dry season, it is beautiful. But warm on top of it, now I have to go..



It's managed, it's true, but it's managed well, for the most part.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like a fun place to take kids and relax in one of these warm pools.


----------

